# Shoulder Falling Forward



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

This is a problem I've been having for years, but just recently (like within the last year and a half) I've become very aware of it and how it is impairing my riding.

My left shoulder almost constantly falls forward. I believe this is because I play the flute, and have been for almost 10 years now. Because of the position of my body while playing, it has become a habit for my left shoulder to always be dropped forward. Not enough that I'm slouching or even enough to be noticeable, but it's there.

It's not as noticeable while I ride to the right, but when I go to the left it's a constant struggle to keep it up.

I wanted to know if there are any exercises I could do to help prevent this, or at least make it easier to deal with. Unless I am constantly reminding myself to put my shoulder back it will always drop forward while I ride. It is just so frustrating because I know if this wasn't happening it would help my and Navigator's balance and bend and everything. 

Any advice?


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

My right shoulder always falls forward! My trainer has me push my shoulders back as I rise to post and my hips come forward. It felt awkward at first but doing this helps keep me from tipping forward.


----------



## Cowriey (Jan 18, 2012)

you can hold your arm straight in the air while you're warming up every ride to get into the habit of lifting it


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

Think about it when you are sitting while driving, at work, at the computer, walking, etc. You'd be surprised how poor most peoples postures are without noticing. After doing it all the time, you'll start to notice the muscles will readjust and it should be easier.


----------

